# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  Afganistan'da ABD'nin asıl misyonu nedir?

## bozok

*Afganistan'da ABD'nin asıl misyonu nedir?* 


*Arslan BULUT* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 05/12/2009* 





ABD Dışişleri Bakanı Hillary Clinton, İngiliz The Daily Telegraph gazetesinde yayımlanan* “Tüm ülkeler Afganistan Misyonunda Rol Oynamalı”* başlıklı makalesinde Türkiye’den savaşacak asker beklentisinde olduklarını belirterek,_ “Bölgedeki ülkeler için tehlike oldukça büyük. Her türlü inançtan siviller katledildi; ancak en büyük bedeli Müslümanlar ödedi. Türkiye, Birleşik Arap Emirlikleri ve nüfusu çoğu Müslüman olan diğer ülkelerden askerler, Afganistan’da aşırılıkla mücadele ediyor ve onların katkısı bizim misyonuz için hayatidir”_ dedi. 

*Peki nedir ABD’nin asıl misyonu?* 

ABD’nin eski Türkiye Büyükelçisi Eric Edelman’a göre* “İslam dünyasında reform ABD’nin 21. yüzyıldaki en önemli stratejik girişimidir ve Türkiye’nin başarısı da bunda büyük rol oynayabilir.”* 

Yani ABD İslam dünyasında reform yapacak. Türkiye de bu konuda ABD’ye yol gösterecek, yardım edecek hatta bu savaşa destek olmak için asker verecek! 

üyle ki, Türkiye’den İran’a yaptırımlar konusunda bile destek isteniyor. 

The Economist’in haberinde de_ “Aslında Erdoğan için Obama’ya İran’a yeni yaptırımları destekleme isteksizliğini izah etmek daha zor bir iş olabilir. Türkiye, BM Güvenlik Konseyi’nde daimi olmayan üyeliğini sürdürüyor. Batılı bir diplomat ’Yaptırımlar konusunda bir oylama yapılırsa o zaman Türkiye’nin yanımızda mı, yoksa karşı tarafta mı olduğunu öğreneceğiz’ dedi”_ ifadeleri kullanıldı! 

Türk halkı kesinlikle karşılarında ama Türkiye’yi yönetenlerden emin değilim! 


* * *


Meselenin özetini ise İran’ın Paris Büyükelçisi Seyid Mehdi Mirabutalebi yaptı ve _“Neden bu kadar yabancı askeri güç var? El Kaide’yi kim kurdu? Taliban’ı kim kurdu? Bunları Amerikalılar kurdu. Orada olmak için bunları bahane ediyorlar. Doğal kaynakları almak için bölgedeler. Amerikalılar için bunun ikinci Vietnam olacağını düşünüyorum”_ dedi. 

Tam da bu konuyla ilgili olarak Kızıl Ordu generallerinden Viktor Yermakov’un CNN’deki bir açıklaması yayımlandı.Yermakov, Obama’ya* “Ek asker için harcayacağınız parayla bölgeyi kalkındırın, okul ve cami yapın”* tavsiyesinde bulundu.

Yermakov,_ “Gözlerimin önünde tarih tekerrür ediyor. Afgan mücahitlerine karşı Sovyet birlikleri, mücadelesinde başarısız oldu. İlginç bir şekilde o dönemde bu gruplar ABD tarafından destekleniyordu. Sovyetler Birliği, bölgedeki askeri gücünü 100 bine kadar çıkardı. Ancak 15 bin kişiyi geride bırakarak döndü. şimdi Obama da bölgedeki asker sayısını 100 bine çıkarmak istiyor. Ek asker göndererek bölgede hiçbir iş başarılamaz. Ancak tek bir şey olur. Obama, havalimanına daha fazla giderek, öldürülen Amerikan askerlerine son görevini yerine getirir”_ dedi. 

Afganistan’da işgal kuvvetleri adına yöneticilik yapan Hikmet üetin de *“30 bin değil 300 bin asker de gönderseniz yetmez”* diye bir açıklama yaptı. 


* * *


Afganistan operasyonu Sovyetler Birliği’nin çökmesine yol açtı. şimdi aynı batağa, ABD de saplanıyor. ABD’nin akıldan yoksun bu girişiminin arka planında ideoloji var, dünya hakimiyeti kurgusu var. ABD, Asya’daki enerji kaynakları ile birlikte Rusya ve üin’i, bu arada muhtemel bir Orta Asya Türk Birliği’ni durdurmak istiyor. Sovyetler ise Afganistan üzerinden sıcak denizlere inmek istiyordu. Fakat, gerilla savaşı ile geçmiş bir tarihe sahip olan Afganistan, işgalcilere hep mezar oldu.



...

----------

